# Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??



## Rheinangler (5. Juni 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

ich brauch Eure Hilfe. 

Gerade ist der nächste Familienurlaub geplant und gebucht worden. Es geht im Oktober nach Djursland; genau nach Fjellerup Strand in der Nähe von Ebeltoft.

Bisher war immer Fünen das bevorzugte Reise(Angel-)ziel; ich mußte mich aber wegen meiner bevorstehenden Norge Tour dem Wunsch meiner Holden beugen und deshalb fahren wir also an Fünen vorbei. (Schade)

Hier im Board habe verschiedene Infos über die Gegend um Ebeltoft gefunden. Von "super auf Plattfisch", "schlecht auf Dorsch" und "gut auf Mefos" war alles dabei. Es waren aber überwiegend schon etwas ältere Threads. 

Wie ist der aktuelle Stand für das Gebiet. Kann man da im Oktober wieder mit Dorschen rechnen. Kann man da Mefos erwarten und gibt es ggfls. Hotspots. 

Über zahlreiche Infos würde ich mich sehr freuen. Besten Dank und Gruss.

Stefan


----------



## totentanz (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

Hallo Stefan!

Bin gestern gerade aus Dänemark zurück gekommen und war auch in der Gegend um Fjellerup angeln.
Fjellerup selbst hat einen mega-langen Sandstrand an dem du mit einer Wathose ewig weit rauswaten kannst. Hornis sind im Sommer dort aber Mefos werden dort im Herbst auch gefangen. Dorsche findest du dort so gut wie keine. Wo man sehr gut angeln kann ist in Bönnerup (nur ein paar km östlich) an den Hafenmolen. Dort gibst einige "Anglerplattformen" an den Molen. Super um auf Platte zu angeln. Ich würde mich ins Auto setzen und richtung Osten fahren (Richtung Grena) da kommst du an Gjerild und Karlby Klint vorbei. Hier an der Steilküste ist das Wasser tiefer und der Grund besteht meist aus Kieselsteinen und Pflanzen (Leopardengrund) Hier hast du meiner Meinung nach ehr Chancen auf ne Mefo. Beim alten Leuchturm Forneys Fyr (hoffe man schreibt das so) kannst du auch mal nen Dorsch erwischen, denn dort ist es gleich einige Meter tief und stärkere Strömung herscht auch als an den Badestränden.
Wattwürmer bekommst du eigendlich überall in der Gegend um Fjellerup-Bönnerup, zudem ist in Allingabro und in Glesborg ein Angelladen mit allerlei Krims-Krams.
Wenn du westlich fährst kommst du an mega-flachen Badestränden vorbei. Ohne Wathose oder Boot hast da kaum Chancen. Interesant ist noch der Randersfjord bei Udbyhoj an der Fähre.

Was ich dir empfehlen kann ist das Kattegat-Center in Grena (Ein wunderschönes Mehrwasseraqarium) oder ein Besuch der Fregatte Jütland. Ein besuch loht auf jeden Fall bei beiden. Hier kann man auch mal einen "Sauwettertag! prima überbrücken )


----------



## Free78 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

Hi,

ich bin seit Freitag aus Ebeltoft zurück und kann dir zum Dorschfang den Kutter "Signe" nur wärmstens empfehlen. Besagtes Schiff fährt von Grena (direkt neben dem Fährhafen, 200 Meter Luftlinie vom Kattegatcenter), raus aufs Kattegat. Die Fahrten dauern von 7 Uhr bis ca. 15 Uhr und der Kapitän ist sehr bemüht Fischreiche Gründe zu finden. Kostenpunkt 250 Kronen + ggf. 75 für Leihrute.
Ich selbst war letzten Dienstag mit ihm draußen und hab en einem eher schlechten Tag 9 Dorsche gefangen und mindestens 6 Bisse versemmelt. 
Von der Küste aus siehts eher schlecht aus auf Dorsch, hat man mir zumindest so gesagt. Mein Hotspot für Platten war definitiv die Gegend rund um den Leuchtturm von Sletterhagae. 
Den Kutter "Calypso" kann ich nicht empfehlen.
Ab Ebeltoft fähert noch die "Solveig" für längere Touren (12 Std/290 Kronen; oder für mehrere Tage) raus, die soll auch sehr gut sein. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich mich aber frühzeitig um Platzreservierung bemühen. 
Am besten in den ersten 2-3 Tagen bei Steffen Fritids Angelshop in Ebeltoft verbeifahren, der kann dir alle derzeit guten Spots nennen und wenn du willst kannst du da auch sämtliche Kutter buchen (kostet dann aber auch ein paar Euros mehr). Aber wenn du ihn ne Karte mitbringst zeichnet er dir alle Spots für Platten, Mefos etc. ein.

Wenn du mehr wissen willst frag nur. Ist ne tolle Ecke dort unten.

LG,
Flo


----------



## totentanz (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

@ Rumpelrudi: Hast du eigendlich eine Erklärung dafür warum die linke Mole in Bönnerup besser ist. Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Warum? Sand ist auf beiden Seiten und die Tiefen sind auch nicht soooo unterschiedlich.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

Hallo Christian.
Die anderen Brandungsspezis reiben sich jetzt die Hände und sind froh, dass der Krug an denen vorbei gegangen ist.
Natürlich ist die linke Mole von Bönnerup erfolgversprechender. Aus dem selben Grund wie die Linke in Puttgarden.
Nur weil Du weit fahren mußt, kläre ich Dich auf. Eigendlich müßte ich bei der Erkaltung der Erdkruste anfangen.|kopfkrat
Also... an unseren Küsten herrscht überwiegend ein Wind aus westlichen Richtungen. Folglich kommt die Oberflächenströmung auch meistens von links. Haben wir dazu noch auflaufendes Wasser, kommt die Hauptströmung auch von links. Zusätzlich müssen die oberflächlichen Wassermassen der Wellen, die in die Bucht drücken als Unterstrom zurückfliessen. Auf so einem Unterstrom werden die Hafeneinfahrten gebaut, damit im Normalfall kein Sand oder Schlamm in den Hafen gedrückt wird. Die Rückströmung ist ihrem normalen Weg beraubt und drückt sich an den Molen entlang, mitsamt der mitgeführten Nahrung. Deswegen ist der Molenbogen von Puttgarden fängiger als der Molenkopf.
Ich hoffe, dass ich von den Brandung - Boardys ein wenig Beifall bekomme.
Gruß und Petri in den Süden


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

Hallo Leute,

besten Dank für die Infos. Sieht ja doch nicht ganz so schlecht aus in der Gegend. Im schlechtesten Fall gibt es dann halt nur gebratene Plattfische. 

Das Plümpern der Würmer muss ich wohl alleine vornehmen, da meine Holde und die Drillinge hierfür wohl kein gesteigertes Interesse haben werden. Aber was tut mann nicht alles fürs leibliche Wohl der Familie.  |supergri 

Für weitere Anregungen bin ich natürlich dankbar. Schon mal besten Dank und viele Grüße vom Niederrhein.

Stefan


----------



## worker_one (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

Moin,

ich war vor 2 Jahren in Fjellerup. Hab da auch nur in Bonnerup von der Mole geangelt. Allerdings von der rechten:c
Das war im August. Auf jedenfalls gabs da jede Menge Petermännchen. ACHTUNG Giftstachel an Rücken und Bauchflossen!!!!
Auf 1 Platte kamen 2 Petermännchen. Man musste sich quasi durchangeln.
Sollen ja ganz gut schmecken, aber dafür sind andere zuständig. Kann ich nix zu sagen.

Jan


----------



## totentanz (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

@ Rumpelrudi: Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung. Mir war das immer ein Rätsel warum es auf der linken besser war. Das mit den Petermännchen stimmt auch. Vergangene Woche habe ich aber keines dran gehabt. Vielleicht kommen die erst im Sommer wenns wärmer ist. Ein Handschuh ist da von großem Vorteil.


----------



## Allround Mike (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

Hallo Rheinangler,
ich war bis Samstag in dieser Gegend um Ebeltoft, genauer in Skodshoved. Wenn du auf Platten gehen möchtest empfehle ich dir den nicht weit weg gelegenen Leuchtturm in Sletterhage.Da habe ich jedesmal einige schöne Platten gefangen und es ist bei starkem Wind etwas windgeschützter.Die Windradmole am Fährhafen bei Ebeltoft ist auf alle Fälle immer einen Versuch wert, dort kann man auch schöne Butt fangen.Auf Hornis ist es vom Elsegardestrand bis zu der Gegend von Oere ( beim Fährhafen Ebeltoft ) sehr zu empfehlen, dies haben mir ein paar alte Hasen veraten.Auf der Calypso war ich auch und ich war schon etwas entäuscht.Ich persönlich habe etwa 15 untermaßige und gerademal 2 maßige ( etwa 40-45cm) Dorsche und 1 Schellfisch gefangen. Bei meinen 11 anderen Kollegen hat es nicht viel anders ausgesehen.
Im allgemeinen aber gehste in den Angelladen von Stefen Frittid in Ebeltoft ( liegt direkt an der Hauptstraße / Bundesstraße 21 , gleich nach dem riesen Segelschiff und dem Touriinfogebäude.In dem Laden bekommst Du gute Ratschläge. Falls Du an den Put and Take Seen interessiert bist, liegen im Touriinfobüro Reklamezettel aus, aber vorsicht, ein Vergleich lohnt sich.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## HoHo (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

Hallo,

habe dieses Thema erst spät gelesen. Ich war im April 04 in Fjellerup und habe dann in Bönnerup auf der echten Mole gefischt. Wir haben sehr gut gefangen, allerdings hatten wir auch Ostwind. Also, rechts ist bei mir jetzt von der landseite zu sehen. Die Dänen, die wir dort kennenlernten, fischten auch rechts. Jetzt im Oktober geht´s wieder los nach Bönnerup. Allzeit Petri Heil
HoHo


----------



## Rheinangler (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

Hallo,

bin wieder zurück aus Fjellerup Strand, Djursland in Dänemark.

Ich habe einige der Tips aus den Reaktionen nutzen können. 

Direkt vor der Haustür konnte ich 2 Mefos erwischen. Auf dem Riff in Fjellerup war sehr reger Betrieb von Mefos aber außer mir keine anderen Mitbewerber um die Fische. War also sehr angebehm. Am seichten Strand vor der Haustür konnten wir ohne viel Mühe reichlich Wattis plümpern. Bei Ebbe kann man sicherlich hier auch graben.

In Bönnerup auf der Mole war nichts zu holen. Kein einziger Biß auf feinste Wattis. Auch andere Angler bekamen hier keinen einzigen Biß; nur sehr viele Krabben. 

Auf Gjerrild Nordstrand hat´s dann aber mit den Platten super geklappt; trotz strahlender Sonne und Ententeichwetter. Hinter und auf der ersten Bank gab es reichlich Anfraß!!

Gut war auch die Kattegatcenter - Mole in Greena. Dort haben wir uns vor Bissen nicht retten können. Allerdings waren wir im Dunkeln dort und haben viele kleine Platte, einen maßigen Dorsch und einige kleine Wittlinge gefangen. 

Am Tag zuvor hatten andere Fischer aber auch viele große Platte, sogar eine Seezunge gefangen. Das war allerdings über Tag. Vielleicht ist das die Erklärung dafür, daß wir sehr viele aber kleine Platte (überwiegend Klieschen) gefangen haben.

Insgesamt haben wir einen super sonnigen Familien- Angelurlaub in Fjellerup gehabt. Wir sind sicher, hier ist mehr zu holen und wir kommen wieder!! (vielleicht heimlich nur mit den Jungs  )

Gruss an alle die es interessiert.

Stefan


----------



## Rumpelrudi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

Hallo Stefan

Schön zu lesen, dass die Klieschen wieder ans Ufer kommen.
Vor einigen Jahren waren sie plötzlich verschwunden, als Folge einer Giftalgenexplosion.
Hoffentlich kommen auch bald die großen Aalmuttern zurück.

Djursland ist meine Lieblingsgegend in DK. So viel anglerische Abwechslung habe ich bisher nirgends wo gefunden.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## totentanz (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fjellerup Strand / Ebeltoft im Oktober ??*

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum schönen Urlaub!


----------

